

Silence is as much social lubrication as lying - zdw
http://sysadmin1138.net/mt/blog/2015/03/silence-is-as-much-social-lubrication-as-lying.shtml

======
actsasbuffoon
> Women working for big corps: HR is NOT ON YOUR SIDE. Learn and know this
> fact.

This is true regardless of gender identity. HR is employed by the company to
help them detect employees who might go on to cause legal trouble for the
company. If they regularly sided with employees over the company then there
would be no point in the company spending so much money on them.

TL;DR: HR is not your friend, they are risk mitigation.

